# Nissan xtrail 2007 wont pass 2000 rpm fail safe mode...



## Curtis1000 (Jan 18, 2020)

Good day everyone...

I purchased a 2007 nissan xtrail last year April and it's been perfect for about 3-4 months of having it until I came up with an issue as to where the check light came on and the car seems to be find in terms of starting,radio,lights,a/c but when I hit the accelerator it wont go pass 2000rpm. I got someone with a scan tool and diagnosed the check light error and got p1122 and p1126 together searching for the code I understood it could've been a bad relay,throttle body or bad connection...so I performed the easiest option which was to change the relay and viola check light came off and the idle sounded alot smoother and we scanned again it was perfect....but like after a month it came up again with the same code and I tried changing the relay and the problem persists.....tried clearing code....that didn't work...so I got someone to clean the throttle body same problem...went forward to change/replace it same problem....now we check the tps that was fine....the car has been down for 4-5 months and I dont really want to give up on it but I'm definitely sure it can be rectified.

Any help would be much appreciated.

It's a qr25de 
Never had any engine issues


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P1122 fault code can be caused by the following:

- Faulty Electric Throttle Control Actuator
- Electric Throttle Control Actuator harness is open or shorted
- Electric Throttle Control Actuator circuit poor electrical connection

The P1126 fault code can be caused by the following:

- Faulty Throttle Control Motor relay
- Throttle Control Motor relay harness is open or shorted
- Throttle Control Motor relay circuit poor electrical connection

Many times these problems are caused by bad harness connections. Disconnect the connectors and check for damage and oxidation on the pins.


----------



## Curtis1000 (Jan 18, 2020)

Will do so tomorrow when am not at work....
Okay I have a complete engine harness for the single connection ecm (older model xtrail)....as to where my ecm on the 2007 xtrail is double connection.... is it possible to remove the selected lines I need and replace it on my current harness ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO, I wouldn't mess with trying to retrofit an older ECM unless you absolutely know what you're doing. Also you'll need an FSM for your 2007 for a wiring diagram for the ECM pinouts and probably an FSM to reference the older ECM pinouts. If you need to replace your ECM, here are two recommended options: buy a new blank ECM that matches your car and get it flashed at a Nissan dealer or buy a used ECM that matches your car; flashing not required for the used one.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I would recommend the reading of Quadraria s post on his quest of trouble solving his throttle body codes.








Code 0507 again and it may be the end


I wrote a post about my test drive of the new Rogue when it came out in 2014, and that it confirmed my preference for the X trail. The Forester is in many ways very similar to the X trail, but having got my hands on it, I hate to say it but Subarus appear better built to last, and the dealer...




www.nissanforums.com


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Whenever the throttle body is disconnected on the Nissan the idle relearn procedure needs to be performed. I learned the hard way that it is not that easy to perform without the Nissan Consult software available to dealers.
I got news yesterday about my former Exy and learned its been driving fine and starting up no problem. So my conclusion, as my video showed, was that the throttle body could stick occasionally and cause a no-start. Replacing the throttle body with a new Hitachi one and then having the idle relearn done at the dealer fixed the issue.


----------



## Curtis1000 (Jan 18, 2020)

So i had a friend come over this morning and we did some work on the suv....apperently everything seems fine, relay perfect, tp sensors has voltage and ground also signal wire is great....went on in getting a wireally diagram for the throttle body and after testing harness to the throttle body seems fine but the fault code no matter how much time we try to rest/clear the fault code it pops up.....not luck in terms for finding the error I want to determine that the ecm is giving an issue and it shuts off the relay....?? Sounds possible??

Now my problem has been slimed down to the ecm it's going to be a bit difficult for me to get the exact one as to the fact that I live in the caribbean (antigua).

If I can get the help in finding it abroad I can purchase and have it ship to a freight forwarding company to get it to me should only take a week.

Any help?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What is not clear is if you ever did the throttle body relearn procedure. If not do that before considering replacing the ECM. I have posted the instructions before, and you can find how-to videos. You do not need the Nissan Consult software and can do it without, but you have to be precise on the timing, and the ambient temperature needs to be around 20 C. It was too cold for me to be able to do it outside, and I could not get the relearn accomplished. I finally had to take it to a Nissan dealer as a last resort. They left in their garage overnight and were able to do it no problems within 15 minutes the next morning.
I really doubt it's your ECM that has failed. Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## Curtis1000 (Jan 18, 2020)

okay am going to try it out and am going to give you a feed back if not today then tomorrow.

also all nissan relearn procedures are the same?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I put links up to videos in the thread I wrote about my throttle body issues. The procedure is also in the service manual, and I put a link to that in the front sticky section here of the X trail section with useful DIY links. You have to be precise in your timing and to make sure it actually goes into learning mode.


----------



## Curtis1000 (Jan 18, 2020)

Okay morning to all.....now yesterday I tried that manual throttle body relearn I saw from the video as suggested but I still get the same issue check light remains.

Now idles a lil over 2000....maybe 2300 but remains the same.

But am purchasing a almera 2006 Friday need to get on some wheels and I don't see luck in this xtrail.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Curtis, I would try a few more times. Are you sure it actually went into learning mode? What instructions are you following? As I wrote, despite having the instructions, and doing the procedure properly I was not able to do it because it was simply too cold outside, and I could not get the car into the proper parameters in terms of temperature for the procedure to work. A Nissan dealer was able to do by leaving the car in their garage overnight, and then with Consult II were able to it in 15 minutes and charged me $56 Cdn, and the car that would not idle properly became super smooth.

And just so you know, when I was doing the relearn procedures, I was getting it into learning and saw the confirming flash of the check engine light, however, because it was too cold it would not complete. I am optimistic that you are in a better climate than ours in Canada during fall and winter. Anyway good luck, I really understand your losing faith after the long struggle to fix it.


----------



## Curtis1000 (Jan 18, 2020)

thanks to all that helped.....i left the xtrail parked in my drive way bought an almera n16 2006 for the mean while.....any chance on helping me find a workshop manual i want to read up on several chages i like to make.

basically i want to overhaul the engine.


----------



## Waynesworld (Jun 27, 2021)

Curtis1000 said:


> thanks to all that helped.....i left the xtrail parked in my drive way bought an almera n16 2006 for the mean while.....any chance on helping me find a workshop manual i want to read up on several chages i like to make.
> 
> basically i want to overhaul the engine.


Hey Curtis1000 I am having the exact same problem and has narrowed it down to the ECM not grounding the throttle motor relay. Have you found your problem?


----------



## Oscar186 (5 mo ago)

Was there any luck in finding the problem? I am battling the same issue. Mine also sometimes revs up and cannot accelerate to about 1500 rpm and would reset untill shut down n wait a bit.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Oscar186 said:


> Was there any luck in finding the problem? I am battling the same issue. Mine also sometimes revs up and cannot accelerate to about 1500 rpm and would reset untill shut down n wait a bit.


Hi Oscar.......what if your Xtrail issues are related to a wonky Cam or crankshaft sensor(s) ? Many of us had to replace one or both sensors. Use the ''search community'' at the top of the page for cam/crankshaft sensors. 
You will see many discussions about it. What Are Camshaft and Crankshaft Sensors? » NAPA Know How Blog


----------



## Oscar186 (5 mo ago)

Thank you very much. I had already replaced the crank sensor already but will go over it and see how it goes. 
Thank again.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Oscar186 said:


> Thank you very much. I had already replaced the crank sensor already but will go over it and see how it goes.
> Thank again.


From what i had read earlier, the replacement crank sensors can also be a problem. A few people on here had replaced theirs and it was determined the new cam/crank sensors were faulty, so they removed them and tried different brands. The genuine Nissan sensors are the best. 
Even i had an issue replacing my cam sensor. I installed the new Nissan sensor and went to test /start the Xtrail. Something was off. So i had another look and determined I did not properly seat the sensor down correctly. Removed it/reinstalled and turned on my ignition....ran perfect.


----------



## Oscar186 (5 mo ago)

tonyvancity said:


> From what i had read earlier, the replacement crank sensors can also be a problem. A few people on here had replaced theirs and it was determined the new cam/crank sensors were faulty, so they removed them and tried different brands. The genuine Nissan sensors are the best.
> Even i had an issue replacing my cam sensor. I installed the new Nissan sensor and went to test /start the Xtrail. Something was off. So i had another look and determined I did not properly seat the sensor down correctly. Removed it/reinstalled and turned on my ignition....ran perfect.


Will look at that as well. I had replaced a while back and no problem but will try this out and hopefully it gets fixed. Thanks again.


----------

